# Fishing Canada



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

One of the people I work with is looking into a fishing trip to Canada. It will be a whole family trip during the summer break from school. I told him that I would try to help him out by asking fellow fishermen and women on here. They are needing something nicer than a shack and would like other things to do. Looking for suggestions and thanks for the help. Bobby


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

quackpot there's a ton of options out there and I along with other members here would be willing to chime in but I have a couple of questions first
How far are they willing to travel?
You say family, does this include younger kids?
What type of fish are they wanting to target?
House keeping or full service American plan?

First thing the family needs to do is apply for passports or passport cards for every member going


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I love Canada, go most years. How far are they willing to drive? Close by is Mitchels Bay on lake St. Clair, 20 hrs. Of driving gets you to lake of the Woods, a bucket list fishery.
Besides a passport a DUI will keep you out of Canada, they have a criminal/civil rather than a mist./felony system and any criminal charge will prevent entry, a DUI is criminal in Canada. If this is a problem the fishing in Minn. is a close second.
There is great fishing everywhere.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Also are they taking their own boats? These answers will help us give you some different options on places to go.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Look at Pleasant Cove , Pointe Au Baril Ontario just north of Parry Sound. Great Housekeeping cottages, pool,hot tubs etc.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

One of the children is a freshman (daughter) and the other boy plays a quite a bit of football. They already have passports for all of them. They aren't much for boating he said he is boat challenged. I don't believe they care what kind of fish, I could give them equipment to use. They aren't worried about the distance. I'm sure his wife and daughter will be bored fishing after a while, not really sure what they would like to do. They can't be asked because it is a suprise trip. They would like a nice cabin with beds instead of cots.


----------



## north560 (Dec 18, 2015)

quackpot said:


> One of the people I work with is looking into a fishing trip to Canada. It will be a whole family trip during the summer break from school. I told him that I would try to help him out by asking fellow fishermen and women on here. They are needing something nicer than a shack and would like other things to do. Looking for suggestions and thanks for the help. Bobby


Check out Gow-Bush-Kon Lodge in Gowganda. Great walleye fishing,lots of small mouth(open year round)Pike, Lake Trout and perch.Super boats lots of room to more around.Explore old mine sites,berry picking depending when they come up, wild life viewing,swimming,canoeing or just relaxing by the camp fire.


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

Check out this web site. Canadafishingguide.net

Great guy that reviews a lot of resorts and can save you a lot of money


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the help I will forward the information. Have a great holiday season


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Irwin inn on Stoney lake near Peterborough is very nice for a family. Fishing is decent especially for small mouth. My family has been there a few times with my wife's family including grandma and grandpa. Plenty to do for everyone.


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

My family (two boys, daughter and wife) go to Lake of the Woods, Ontario every summer. We stay at Witchbay Camp. It is the trip of a life time. Very nice cabins with indoor plumbing if you like, American plan with three outstanding meals (all you can eat) each day. Dock service which includes cleaning, packaging and freezing your fish. Camp boats are very very nice with bow mount trolling motors and electronics. Drive in your own boat too if you choose, I take mine each year. They have a guide service that will take you fishing as often as you like, it is included in your weeks rate.

The first year we went my wife was very nervous about the trip, she is not the outdoors type. We go back each year now so that tells you about her experience.

Lake of the Woods fishing? IMHO simply the greatest!

Send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the information and it's has been given to him.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bay wolf camp in Shining tree ont.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't haggle with passports... Take a trip to Ely Minnesota and stay at the La Tourell's resort and outfitters... Great accommodations and fair prices! Fishing is just as good as Canada and there's a wolf museum down the road with live wolves..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I've had a couple great experiences at Wollaston lake lodge for trophy pike and walleye. I caught a 42, 47, and 48 incher there, as well as dozens of smaller ones. Nice resort too.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Lake Ogascanan Lodge is a 60 mile bush road drive in lake in Quebec. This gets my vote!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Eagle lake hands down in northwest Ontario. North of Minnesota. It's said to hold the world record Muskie. Tons of walleye pike and smallies as well. Suppose to be Great Lake trout fishing but have never tried. Been going there for the last 5 years and it's a blast


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I always go up to visit family in Bancroft. Plenty of lakes and things to do. Up around the right time you might find berries. Same said from parry sound to sudbury. I like the scenery north of parry sound. Lots of blueberries around sudbury as well. Went up there last week in july few years back. People park on side of raod and enter the bush. you see them coming in and out of woods its kinda funny. I stayed at round lake provincial park. Shower rooms were very nice and private for a park. I'd stay there again. Lots better than when i camp at pymi.


----------



## fishlogic (Apr 2, 2012)

That sounds more like fishing isn't a priority, but an available activity. With two teenage (I think?) kids you want a place where there are other kids to hang out with and plenty to do. That would be the Muskoka's or the Kawarthas in southern Ontario. I am sure there are some great places near Sault Ste. Marie, I just don't know that area as well. 

The Muskoka's tend to be a bit more expensive than the Kawartha Lakes, and are definitely more for cottagers and not as popular for fishing. Someone mentioned Pleasant Cove in Pointe Au Baril, which is in the 10,000 Islands area of Georgian Bay. It's a great place, nice cottages with a decent beach, but I am not sure there would be enough to keep the kids occupied. The water is insanely busy there too, not too mention the confusing navigation on the water (there really are 10,000 islands and a lot of shoals to watch out for). So, not the ideal place if you aren't good with a boat.

I would suggest to start looking in the Kawartha area. The Kawartha's lakes are mostly shallow weedy lakes. So, great for some lazy fishing. Plenty of panfish (Crappie, Perch, Bluegill, Sunfish) and Bass (Smallmouth, Largemouth) as well as good opportunities for Walleye and Musky. However, that also means that the swimming areas aren't always the greatest. Rice Lake is one of my favorites for fishing and I used to take my family to Elmhirst's Resort often. Probably the nicest resort on the lake. The less expensive Superior cottages were always my preference. Another very family friendly resort on Rice Lake is Golden Beach Resort. It's a really big resort that has a rather large campground. So, it's FULL of kids and things to do. Of course, it's also a really busy place in the summer.

Upper and Lower Stony Lakes and Lovesick Lake are also nice lakes and close to Burleigh Falls where you can jump into the rushing water. Viamede and Pine Vista on Stony are nice resorts. Ardagh Cottage Resort is a bit more rustic and is on Lovesick Lake which is a nice smaller lake and close to the Falls.

Halimar Resort on Kashagawigamog might be worth a look too.

Lake of Bays has some nice places too - Bondi Village Resort, Port Cunnington Resort and Beauview Cottages. It's not as busy as the bigger Muskoka Lakes and the town of Huntsville is nearby. French River is nice, Lake Nipissing.......too many places. There are some really nice luxury family resorts too, like Cleveland's House, Rocky Crest and The Rosseau.

I think it really matters what the priorities are. A nice beach, pool, kids activities, water sports, a town close by, isolated or busy, fishing, budget???? There are 1000's of places to check.

Best of luck to your friend!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Fishlogic, Those are great places. I'm always driving thru there on my way to bancroft. Burleigh falls is always cool to see the rushing water.


----------

